# dryer vent insulation



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

the fiberglass it self is fire resistant, all so the paper has some sort of fire retardant in it. Is it a gas dryer or electric. Gas dryers should be exhausted with metal stove pipe. I would make sure the paper is not touching the pipe and is installed above it. BOB


----------



## choppynuts (Jul 28, 2008)

it is an electric dryer and we used the hard metal pipe. It is vented to the outside which is only about a 12 feet run but my biggest concern was the actual insulation touching the pipe to begin with. i will try and put it on the top side of the pipe itself with the paper facing away as you suggested...:thumbup:


Thanks so much for the help and for easing my mind!!!

Don


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I wouldn't be to concerned about it. Electric dryer. exhaust is not that hot to be that concerned. most dryer fires are caused by lint accumulating inside the pipe and exhaust. you should be fine. Good luck BOB


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Most kraft paper facing on insulation is very combustible, as stated on the printing on the paper face. That's why it cannot be left exposed inside the basement or other "habitable" areas of the home.

There are no code requirements for clearance to dryer vents, but I'd certainly recommend leaving some air space around that vent. They get very hot, and can present a fire hazard if lint builds up. Insulating around the vent will promote even more heat buildup.

If you must insulate it, use fiberglass with no paper face.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

choppynuts said:


> it is an electric dryer and we used the hard metal pipe. It is vented to the outside which is only about a 12 feet run but my biggest concern was the actual insulation touching the pipe to begin with. i will try and put it on the top side of the pipe itself with the paper facing away as you suggested...:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the help and for easing my mind!!!
> ...


 Good choice. Also you should pitch the pipe down from where the pipe leaves the dryer. this way condensation can drain to the exhaust side of the pipe. 
I read a while back in one of these remolding Mag's. that this company did some research on dryer fires. That most fires are caused by exhaust blockage caused by lint forming in the DRYER and the exhaust pipe being clogged at the rear connection of the dryer elbow. I recommend cleaning the exhaust at least once a year depending on how often you use it.
1-2 times a week?. BOB


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

buletbob said:


> the fiberglass it self is fire resistant, all so the paper has some sort of fire retardant in it.
> Thanks termite :thumbup: I stand to be corrected. BOB :thumbsup:


----------



## choppynuts (Jul 28, 2008)

The dryer is on the 1st floor of the home and the pipe goes directly into the wall and down with only one 90 degree elbow before it has the 12 foot run i mentioned earlier. I did pull it apart last week to clean it and it was clean as a whistle which is a good thing but is how i discovered how hot that pipe gets and my concern with the insulation touching the pipe... The pipe runs right between my floor joist until it goes out of the house... So unfortunately i cannot i cannot get the insulation above the pipe... I do have the paper side away from the dryer vent but it is touching it and i have no way to get air in between it as termite as suggested... is it better to just not have that one joist insulated for the 12 foot of run? If so this joist also meets up with an outside wall so im concerned about heat loss... I would much rather have some heat loss than a fire though...


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

there should be two 90 Degree elbows in the wall then your straight pipe. You should not have any problems, I would not worry about the pipe causing a fire. Just make sure you keep the lint clean. you will be amazed on how much lint build up occurs in the blower housing. They sell a dryer lint brush that you stick into the link screen when its removed to clean any lint out of the dryer. Good luck bob


----------

